# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  تحميل برنامج Hotspot Shield 3.31 لحمايه الانترنت من الاختراق ومنع الاعلانات المزعجه

## رسمى فهمى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تحميل برنامج Hotspot Shield 3.31 لحمايه الانترنت من الاختراق ومنع الاعلانات المزعجه



info

تحميل  برنامج هوت سبوت Hotspot Shield 3.31 الذى يقوم بمنع الاعلانات المزعجه من  فتحها اثناء تصفحك للمواقع وايضا يقوم بتصميم شبكة داخلية خاصة داخل شبكتك  حتى يحميك من الإختراق والتجسس , فبرنامج هوت سبوت شيلد يحميك أثناء  الجلوس فى كافية عمومي من التجسس فيقوم بعض الأفراد بإستغلال شبكة  الوايرليس الخاصة بهم عند دخولك إليها بجلب ارقامك السرية وحسابات البنك  الخاصة بك , ولكن يأتي دور برنامج هوت سبوت Hotspot Shield   3.31حيث يمنع  وصول أى شخص من المخترقين بك حتى ولو كان على شبكتك الداخلية ويحميك تماماً  من هجمات المخترقين , كما يقوم برنامج هوت سبوت بفتح المواقع المحجوبة عن  طريق تغيير الآى بى الخاصك بحاسبك , فمع برنامج هوت سبوت أنت فى أمان تام  على الشبكة العنكبوتية (الإنترنت) .

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

اثبات الاصدار



*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download

تحميل برنامج Hotspot Shield Elite 3.31
http://jumbofile.net/z8tyu5cdvxtc


لتحميل برنامج Hotspot Shield 3.31
http://jumbofile.net/5kg1l1p0d8dn

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

المصدر : كلمة دوت نت

*

----------

